

Who took a chance on you? - rrhoover
http://startupedition.com/post/51320645365/who-took-a-chance-on-you

======
flagnog
UPS took a chance on me, and I will always hold them in high regard because of
it. They hired me after a checkered highschool (and post) employment record. I
was able to work my way up and into IT. And it changed the course of my life.

